# Shed Pictures



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im kind of suprised there hasnt been more pictures of sheds up the last few weeks. Some of you guys outta be finding all kinds!

Anyway, figured id start it off. Maybe we could make this a sticky.

I didnt find these, a buddy did, I was out once, but still to much snow in my areas.


























Lets see those sheds guys!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Was already out this year and found a couple! Gotta get out before the mice get to them!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Snow's made it really tough this year. Haven't found much yet.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Found a few today. Some ATL's:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heading out tomorrow. Hopefully can track down at least one from a certain buck I hunted last fall.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I found a 4 x 5 antler out at my father in laws place yesterday. It was in his backyard underneath the pines. I never saw that deer all year hunting!! Should be a good one this coming year!
I did find a long spike off one that saw damn near every evening though.
All my hunting spots are river bottom stuff so tough to find any antlers right now, or ever unless the river washes some up there!! :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup.

All the good bedding spots are under 4 feet of water right now. Head back out in a couple weeks to thin the beaver out and look again.

Cut fresh man tracks coming off the neighbors and zigzagging through the woods on the stuff I have permission on. I hate trespassers. :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Yup.
> 
> All the good bedding spots are under 4 feet of water right now. Head back out in a couple weeks to thin the beaver out and look again.
> 
> Cut fresh man tracks coming off the neighbors and zigzagging through the woods on the stuff I have permission on. I hate trespassers. :ticked:


hummmmmm I wonder who that was! :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ill give you one guess, he has more land than one man could ever use, a hunting "shack" that clears 10,000 sq. feet easily, and has been caught red-handed trying to steal my stands.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Ill give you one guess, he has more land than one man could ever use, a hunting "shack" that clears 10,000 sq. feet easily, and has been caught red-handed trying to steal my stands.


Maybe the same guy that forced me to draw my bow on him? Or the one that had a 12 gauge pointed at me? :roll: That guy is going to get shot one day. He has no sense of the law, and one day someone isn't going to have a gut and when he threatens them they are going to do what they have the right to do and shoot him. He thinks he owns the county and runs it like it is the wild west!

Back to sheds! :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a couple I found and the buck that was wearing them.... The first photo of the buck was taken in the fall of 2007 and the other photo was taken This January... He dropped both antlers within 5 or 6 feet of each other.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dammit Stonebroke, You always come up with the coolest pics and stories. When is the first annual Montana. NodakOutdoors bow hunt!!????    :lol: :wink:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

djleye said:


> Dammit Stonebroke, You always come up with the coolest pics and stories. When is the first annual Montana. NodakOutdoors bow hunt!!????    :lol: :wink:


Well, thank you sir. :beer: I don't know about the hunt.......Montana laws make it tough for nonresidents to get a tag.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

holy brow tines, Batman!

That is one cool deer, and that you've got the photos to go with it...

here's to being even bigger next year!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

7 whitetail (2 sets) and 11 mule deer sheds.


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow nice finds


----------

